
The Pirate Bay Tracker Shuts Down for Good - Flemlord
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-tracker-shuts-down-for-good-091117/
======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=946367>

------
AndrewDucker
Doesn't this mean that the technology is basically the same as eMule or Kazaa
now?

